# How to - POST PICTURES!



## qooqiiu (Oct 12, 2007)

It would be great if there was a really simple sticky for this so there could be no doubt how it's done.

What you reckon?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

If you put something together I'll make it a sticky.


----------

